# MAC O.S.X proxy setup



## tech515 (Aug 23, 2002)

If there are any MAC savvy techs out there who can help me with a simple problem I will be in your debt. I'm having a problem with my companies ( customer service representatives) ability to guide a customer,who's using a MACINTOSH O.S.X computer, set up there proxy setting in the network console as well as in the browser preferences.I'm afraid my company doesn't have a MAC and the only visual support I can think of is screenshots of step-by-step processes to get the customer there. If I had these screenshots the process could be accomplished without an onsite technician and better quality of service to our customers. If any one knows where I can obtain the above mentioned info please let me know

thanks Ed
tech515 [email protected]


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Have you tried any Mac tech sites? Here are some links:

www.mactech.com

www.macworld.com

www.macinstruct.com <-- (they have a direct link to OS X Network Tools)

http://osx.hyperjeff.net/Apps/Network.html <-- (lots of useful information!)

Hope one of these helps!


----------



## tech515 (Aug 23, 2002)

Thanks for your help Jody, now if you can help me get that silly little cartoon charictor off of my profile I'll realy be in your debt. Thanks for your help these sites gave me the tools I needed...





Ed


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Glad that helped!

Now ... to change your Avatar:

Click "User Panel" and it will take you to your User Control Panel. Now click "Edit Options" and at the bottom of that page under "Other Options", you'll see where you can click to change your Avatar.

Good luck! BTW ... I like that little cartoon one you picked!


----------



## tech515 (Aug 23, 2002)

Any better darlyn?


----------



## tech515 (Aug 23, 2002)

There we go........ love Rod Sterling .... " hope I spelled the mans na me right" ......


----------



## tech515 (Aug 23, 2002)

I forgot to thank you. Thanks so much Jody.......


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

You are welcome. Looks good!


----------

